

National Internet sales tax bill has bipartisan support - anigbrowl
http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20111109/NEWS02/111109734/durbin-gains-key-support-for-revitalized-internet-sales-tax-bill

======
waqf
So what does the bill say? This article told me pretty much nothing about that
important detail.

